# Best stand up comedians of all time.



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

In my book there are 2 truly great ones and then everyone else.

*Richard Pryor* could say more with his expressions than most people 
can with words.

And *George Carlin* was just a genius.

*"Inside every cynical person, there is a disappointed idealist."*


----------



## Rocko (Aug 28, 2019)

RDean


----------



## sparky (Aug 28, 2019)

~S~


----------



## Dekster (Aug 28, 2019)

I think Chris Rock is better than Pryor.  Carlin is pretty hilarious still though.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekster said:


> I think Chris Rock is better than Pryor.  Carlin is pretty hilarious still though.


I think Chris Rock says Eddie Murphy is the best.
_rip Mr Williams_


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2019)

Stand up?

dated, but ...

Red Skelton

Bob Hope


----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

Dekster said:


> I think Chris Rock is better than Pryor.  ...



That's like saying Eddie Van Halen is 'better' than Jimi Hendrix sort of.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > I think Chris Rock is better than Pryor.  ...
> ...



He was


----------



## Dekster (Aug 28, 2019)

Angelo said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > I think Chris Rock is better than Pryor.  Carlin is pretty hilarious still though.
> ...



What the hell does he know 

Eddie Murphy as a stand up comedian before my time.  He's a comedic actor to me.  

I am currently found of Michael McIntyre but I am not sure how long it will stand up until it becomes dated


----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## hjmick (Aug 28, 2019)

Dave Chappelle

Bob Newhart

Bert Kreischer

George Carlin in his early days, later in his career he was just angry and bitter.

Bill Cosby

Richard Pryor... saw him live.

Eddie Murphy wishes he had 1/8 the talent Pryor had.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

hjmick said:


> Dave Chappelle
> 
> Bob Newhart
> 
> ...


Only famous ones I've ever seen live are Sarah Silverman and Jay Leno.
(And Hal Holbrook's Mark Twain that was like a one man play/stand up act)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 28, 2019)

I always liked Jerry Clower


----------



## the other mike (Aug 28, 2019)

Sad that so many died young.... Richard Pryor, George Carlin (71), Bernie Mac, Sam Kinison, Andy Kaufman, Lenny Bruce, Bill Hicks...


----------



## hjmick (Aug 28, 2019)

Sam Kinison was a force of nature.

Patrice O'Neal was damn funny.

Bill Burr is damn good...


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 29, 2019)

Patrice O'Neal, Sam Kinison, Bill Burr, Jim Gaffigan, Chris Rock...anyone who makes you actually laugh out loud.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2019)

My favorites

George Carlin
Rodney Dangerfield
Bill Cosby
Chris Rock
Robin Williams


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 29, 2019)

hmmm

forgot Jonathon Winters.

He was Robin Williams before Robin was born.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 29, 2019)

Great article on Chappelle's Netflix special:

Nolte: Dave Chappelle Just Might Save America


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2019)

What?
No Señor Wences?


----------



## the other mike (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## skye (Aug 31, 2019)

for me John Belushi

there were others....but he makes me laugh the best

sorry I can not find a better and longer   version  than this....before there was a longer version...but not now


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 31, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...


Wrong. 

Hendrix>Van Halen


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Angelo said:


>



Joan Rivers did great standup for a long time
Maybe the best female standup comic


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 1, 2019)

skye said:


> for me John Belushi
> 
> there were others....but he makes me laugh the best
> 
> sorry I can not find a better and longer   version  than this....before there was a longer version...but not now


Belushi never did standup


----------



## Dekster (Sep 1, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...



Eddie Van Halen dominated the guitar and is still alive at 64.  Hendrix had a 4 year career and drowned in his own puke.


----------



## Disir (Sep 1, 2019)

Living ones that I like right now


----------



## the other mike (Sep 7, 2019)

Good to see Dave Chappelle doing well.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Sep 9, 2019)

*Sam Kennison*


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 9, 2019)

Wildcard said:


>


One trick pony

His act got tiresome


----------



## Mindful (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fncceo (Sep 16, 2019)

Lenny Bruce


----------



## the other mike (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 10, 2019)

Phyllis Diller


Henny Youngman


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 11, 2019)

Angelo said:


> In my book there are 2 truly great ones and then everyone else.
> 
> *Richard Pryor* could say more with his expressions than most people
> can with words.
> ...


Two great choices.  My top two are 1) Robin Williams - the best at improvisation I ever saw, the quickest wit I've seen - the ability to go to from one topic to another SO quickly, and just so damned funny.  2) George Carlin - articulate and able to make dirty comedy funny.  His "Seven Words" routine is just classic comedy at its best.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 30, 2019)

Can't believe no one has mentioned one of the original, all time greats, Bill Cosby:


----------



## DrLove (Dec 30, 2019)

Interesting - Prior to reading your post, Carlin and Prior were the first ones that popped into my head.

But there were many MANY more - Gimme a bit!


----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2019)

Dekster said:


> I think Chris Rock is better than Pryor.  Carlin is pretty hilarious still though.






Rock has his moments, but stands on the shoulders of Pryor while doing so.


----------



## westwall (Dec 30, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Dekster said:
> ...








And was a force of nature.  In 4 years he established a legendary mark so high that people are still comparing every other guitarist to him.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 30, 2019)

westwall said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > I think Chris Rock is better than Pryor.  Carlin is pretty hilarious still though.
> ...


Chris Rock is more cerebral


----------



## Dekster (Dec 30, 2019)

westwall said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



He did okay playing covers of Bob Dylan and Frances Scott Key, but is otherwise little more than myth.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 25, 2020)

I saw him do this in the 70's.

Mark Twain is often known as the original stand up comedian.


----------



## Likkmee (Jan 25, 2020)

Jorge Dubya Bush


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I saw him do this in the 70's.
> 
> Mark Twain is often known as the original stand up comedian.


Amazing wit

Another one was Will Rogers


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 25, 2020)

Angelo said:


> In my book there are 2 truly great ones and then everyone else.
> 
> *Richard Pryor* could say more with his expressions than most people
> can with words.
> ...




I grew up listening to Pryor and Carlin.

Pryor was hilarious.

George Carlin was an absolute genius.    And fearless.

Every year he threw out all his old material and started from scratch.    And his line "You ever notice that the women protesting abortions are women you wouldn't wanna fuck anyway?" was one most comedians would either build up to or not say at all.    Carlin opened his act with that line at Carnegie Hall.

Carlin also had the privilege of being handcuffed to Lennie Bruce when they were both arrested at a nightclub.  Bruce for obscenity and Carlin because he was underage.

To say I am a fan is an understatement.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> My favorites
> 
> George Carlin
> Rodney Dangerfield
> ...


Ah, you have to add Tim Conway and Red Skeleton.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 25, 2020)

CWayne said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My favorites
> ...



I thought Tim Conway was better at sketch comedy
I loved Red Skelton when I was a kid, but today I find his stuff more walk on the sides of your shoes and shove straws up your nose. A Milton Berle kind of comic


----------



## CWayne (Jan 25, 2020)

Disir said:


> Living ones that I like right now


LOL

Fluffy is fantastic!  Love Me some Ron White too!


----------



## CWayne (Jan 25, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I loved both as a kid, and it was impossible for Harvy Corman to keep a straight face in his presence.


----------

